# series1 philips hdr212 - security cam



## thanks (Jul 7, 2007)

model : series 1 philips hdr212
status: unsubbed / no lan line / guided setup previously complete
use : manual recording ch3 - security cam

problem : manual recordings stopped - nag screen

Hello community .
I am in search of a work around or fix for my series 1 Philips HDR212 .
The unit was working fine , and the hard drive is fine , but now I
am unable to record as the current NAG screen notifies me that
no recording is possible until the unit calls out again .
"last call more than 30 days ago" .

This unit has previously completed guided setup and has a working ch list .
I have set MANUAL Daily recordings of CH3 , one hr / every hr .
Previously this worked flawlessly , and the unit recorded 24/7 .
Now - NO recording is possible ... not even manual .

I have BASH
I have set the clock (it was already current - just set it again)
No clue what I am missing here .

Thanks for any help & suggestions !


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You are missing the can record flag likely. If you did a C&DE, it will go.

PM the TSN to TiVoJerry and tell him you want Series 1 recoding enabled, then let it call home.


----------



## thanks (Jul 7, 2007)

classicsat said:


> You are missing the can record flag likely. If you did a C&DE, it will go.
> 
> PM the TSN to TiVoJerry and tell him you want Series 1 recoding enabled, then let it call home.


while I really appreciate the reply and help ... I gotta say "HUH" ? 

#1 - no idea what a C&DE , PM , TSN , or TiVoJerry are 
#2 - no Landline here (no tivo ethernet card either)

Sooo , I guess I should throw a can of alphabet soup at it 
[PDQ , XYZ , WTF , OK over]
then borrow use of a landline (possibly the neighbor's) to plug into for one call . 

Sorry , just a newbie here .


----------



## thanks (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll bet TSN stands for Tivo Serial/Service Number .
I'll also wager that TiVoJerry is a member here , and has the ability to manipulate the Tivo database (call center , brain , ET phone home main frame).

Silly me : PM is not short for any tivo function , but rather to Private Message
via the board ...

So I need to send my TSN (Tivo Service Number) via 
PM (Private Message) to a member/mod named TiVoJerry .

am I getting warm ?

* still no clue as to what C&DE stands for .


----------



## thanks (Jul 7, 2007)

classicsat said:


> You are missing the can record flag likely. If you did a C&DE, it will go.
> 
> PM the TSN to TiVoJerry and tell him you want Series 1 recoding enabled, then let it call home.


#1 found TiVoJerry - good ol search button 
#2 PM'd him the TSN (number) & requested series 1 recording enabled
#3 will locate/borrow a LandLine and allow the call , soon

I'll post again when the red light is : ON
*Thanks for your help classicsat and TiVoJerry* .


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

Well, C&DE is clear and delete everything.

You can also set the Tivo up to use a serial connection to your computer to do the daily call. Search this forum for serial ppp and you will find the details on how to do it.

You mentioned you had the bash prompt, and had set the clock, etc. Before you let it call in, make sure you have everything you need to put the hacks back on, in case you loose them after the call (you didn't mention which version software the Tivo has, but if its not the latest version it will upgrade when it calls).


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

What version of the software are you running? If you run older versions, it doesn't matter about the subscription and the calls. I believe it's version 3.X that has a problem with you recording without a sub and calls.

I have a couple of these setup doing the same thing - CCTV. I use fakecall to get around the phone thing. And I use rubbish to get rid of the nags. I have both running from cron.

I'm no programmer, but the attached works for clearing the nags.


----------



## test1234 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have the same issue as "thanks", but looks like TivoJerry is on vacation till Sept 9. Any suggestions?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Call TiVo support. If your unit is one of the eligible ones, they will set a flag for it, which the TiVo will get when it calls for the service connection.


----------

